# How long does it take?



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

How long does it take for a puppy to learn one command? assuming the trainer is constant for 15 min each day.


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

The gsd is almost 4 months now btw. Just incase that makes a difference.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

IME it doesn't take long for a GSD. Now every dog is different and there are certain commands that require time and consistency, like recall or emergency down. But for the basics, sit, stay, down, etc., it took us a few sessions of training and sometimes not even that. Sit and down were within a few minutes of teaching, but others took a couple more tries. reliability will just come with time and consistency over a few weeks. Though, Titan is 5 and he still questions me from time to time, but that's just him being a butt


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Depends on the command. What one(s) are you trying to teach?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you keep it FUN so the puppy just thinks it's a game, they learn super fast.

If you suck the life out of it  by making it 'training' and a 'command' way longer and they will perform very slowly....

Why clicker training works so well for puppies, makes us make it fun/fast and with lot's of 'real' rewards (praise isn't a real reward for a puppy).

FIRST we need to make them WANT to listen/learn/do something so they can't wait to train and no leash collar is needed to keep them with us for the 5 min at a session of training.

Then we can build on that... how far along have you come on this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Have you been out and about and met over 200 new people with your puppy yet? ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html

I know puppy class was a game changer for me!


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

Mumma1 said:


> Depends on the command. What one(s) are you trying to teach?


The basic, come, sit, stay..etc.

They both got to know "come" for now. 

I am working on sit at the moment


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you keep it FUN so the puppy just thinks it's a game, they learn super fast.
> 
> If you suck the life out of it  by making it 'training' and a 'command' way longer and they will perform very slowly....
> 
> ...


Maggie thanks a million. I am going over these links right now. Some are very interesting !


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

Gabrile said:


> The basic, come, sit, stay..etc.
> 
> They both got to know "come" for now.
> 
> I am working on sit at the moment



Today he got to learn how to sit


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gabrile said:


> Today he got to learn how to sit


Keep it fun and fast, rewards IMMEDIATE when behavior happens (millsec that behind hits the ground initially) then MOVE and do it again. Movement is FUN! Treats are FUN, Mom/Dad being happy is FUN so learning is fun.

We have to TEACH tugging and that's FUN too!


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Keep it fun and fast, rewards IMMEDIATE when behavior happens (millsec that behind hits the ground initially) then MOVE and do it again. Movement is FUN! Treats are FUN, Mom/Dad being happy is FUN so learning is fun.
> 
> We have to TEACH tugging and that's FUN too!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP2Il5-3aXc

There they are, learned to somehow come from distance calling each one on it's own


----------

